# [SPOILERS] The Dark Knight Rises Discussion



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Who saw it?  What did you guys think?

Spoiling stuff down in hurr.


Spoiler



I'll be honest - got a bit teary eyed at some points.  The end especially, when Alfred looked across the tables and saw exactly what he always dreamed of.

So many feels.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jul 21, 2012)

It was indeed Mind Blowing. One small thing i didn't like was Talia's death. It was so sudden. Bane too. Overall, it was better than dark knight. But the joker has a special place in my heart. I wanna see it again LOL. It's soo damn awesome.. And yeh, the emotional scenes were authentic.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> It was indeed Mind Blowing. One small thing i didn't like was Talia's death. It was so sudden. Bane too. Overall, it was better than dark knight. But the joker has a special place in my heart. I wanna see it again LOL. It's soo damn awesome.. And yeh, the emotional scenes were authentic.



"Finally, my father's work will be finished.  And now I am dead."


Anyone see it in IMAX?  Me and my girlfriend went to see the whole Dark Knight Trilogy in IMAX, something the AMC Theater chain was doing.  The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises kept changing between full- and wide-screen throughout the entire movie.  I'm assuming it was filmed that way to place more emphasis on some scenes, because it always seemed like the important closeup or action scenes were the wide ones.  It bugged the heck outta me -_- my girlfriend didn't even notice, though, and I am assuming most didn't.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 22, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises kept changing between full- and wide-screen throughout the entire movie.  I'm assuming it was filmed that way to place more emphasis on some scenes, because it always seemed like the important closeup or action scenes were the wide ones.  It bugged the heck outta me -_- my girlfriend didn't even notice, though, and I am assuming most didn't.




Holy shit. I thought I was only one.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises kept changing between full- and wide-screen throughout the entire movie.  I'm assuming it was filmed that way to place more emphasis on some scenes, because it always seemed like the important closeup or action scenes were the wide ones.  It bugged the heck outta me -_- my girlfriend didn't even notice, though, and I am assuming most didn't.
> ...



I've never once seen a movie like that.  And, I can't be arsed to pull up XBMC and start watching The Dark Knight right now, but I am pretty certain that even the 720p Bluray rip I have doesn't do that.  I know that's not equivalent to IMAX, but...  man, if it stayed full screen, it woulda been great.  The scenes that did show in full screen were absolutely beautiful.

Regardless, as I said to my girlfriend in the car ride home, it's not how the movie is displayed, but how the movie is done that matters most.  So in the end, we still got to see a bad ass movie.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 23, 2012)

ROBINNNN! THAT'S ALL I HAVE TO SAY.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad that they found a way to tie up all the loose ends and complete a full circle, apart from Joker related issues. I know Nolan and Heath had a closer actor/director relationship but it could have been awesome to see Bruce Wayne having a Joker Card on display next to the portrait of Racheal. 

Also I'm quite glad that Nolan was able to implement a Robin character into his universe and even set him up as Bruce Waynes successor that was just great. Honestly this Batman trilogy is definitely the perfect Batman Story. DC is forced to release constant stories and tales about Batman and the world of Gotham but the great thing about Film is that it can tell and complete a story and Nolan completely nailed it with Batman.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw it on Saturday. I thought the beginning was dragged out a bit too long and thus became boring. Maybe im the only who thinks this, but I didn't like the fact that Bane was the villain. I mean, anybody who's read the comics, played the games, or watched the tv shows knows that Bane is kind of hard to make as a villain because of his look. They did find a good actor for him though, the guy is big. Another gripe I had was that it was hard to understand what he was saying a lot of the time.

Anne Hathaway played a brilliant catwoman. She played the cold part so well. And this is just me saying, but I seriously hope her costume becomes popular this Halloween. Overall, good movie and definitely worth the money, but I think the dark knight was better mainly for the pacing, and action sequences, and the villain. And not just because it was ledger either. I did like the fact they showed bane breaking batmans back, but they could have shot it better. 

But the ending was great, I kept myself from looking up anything about this movie, so as I was watching it, I kept thinking Joseph Gordon levitts character was acting so much like Robin, then at the end, I literally screamed in the theater, FUCK YEAH!!!!

Also, at our theater, after the movie, the people were clapping. Never seen that done before at a movie.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, at our theater, after the movie, the people were clapping. Never seen that done before at a movie.



I never clap at the end of movies.  Nobody is there that would feel any gratification from hearing the applause - the reel man just hits play on the movie for the most part; the producers aren't there; theater staff is just doing their job.

I clapped at the end of this movie.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 23, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Who saw it?  What did you guys think?
> 
> Spoiling stuff down in hurr.
> 
> ...


I definitely liked it. I had to tell myself to not compare it to The Dark Knight, because I knew I would be disappointed.
I would advise anyone that is going to see it to remember that these two films have different approaches, especially in villains.



Spoiler



I was a bit teary when he was talking to Bruce's parents. When he was telling them he failed them.
I was also a little irked by John blake being revealed as Robin, but I understand why he wouldn't give him a known name like Dick Grayson. That would have given the surprise away.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

YAY I CAN ENTER THIS THREAD.

Really enjoyed the movie, I'd definitely say it was better than The Dark Knight. Admittedly it was a bit long winded and drawn out at parts but it kept me engaged.

I loved Bane as a villain, I definitely think he did a better job than The Joker. Just his whole plot and the way he presented himself, it was very well done.

Anne Hathaway (to steal a line from @[member='Gahars'], who stole this line from Wayne of Wayne's World, she "Hathaway of giving me a bone") did a wonderful job.

Now spoiler territory:



Spoiler



I did get a bit of a jaw drop at the twist that, um, Mal from Inception was Thalia. It was well done.

I think the way they took Bane off screen was a bit silly though. He's this big villain and his ending isn't like a big one-on-one like The Joker. He just gets shot like some typical henchmen and never heard from again. I felt they took quickly shifted the focus from Bane to Thalia.

The plot twists were a bit excessive near the end. Like there is no bomb in the truck... but then they get the other truck. And then they stop the signal from blowing the bomb! ...but it's going to blow anyway. But they can get it to the reactor! ...but the reactor got flooded. Then Batman can tow it out and he dies! ...But it was actually on autopilot. That doesn't count the whole Thalia twist and stuff like that.

Some manly tears at the end. Had to keep it together when Alfred was crying. I also thought they almost killed Morgan Freeman, which, as science has proven, is impossible.

I felt the romance between Bruce and Thalia was a little forced. I mean she was selling her plan fine, why did she need to sleep with him? I mean he only (in her eyes) killed her father. I guess she just wanted to solidify his trust or make her betrayal hurt him more but they were building this whole sexual tension between him and Selina and it only really pays off in the end.

Also how the Blake character is probably gonna be Robin was alright I guess. I guess it was in case they wanted room for a sequel or a possible Robin/Nightwing movie.



Despite my criticisms, I enjoyed the movie thoroughly and liked it the most out of the trilogy. How everything connected was very well done.


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2012)

i didnt like this movie much as TDK, still a good movie tho. i feel some things were forced to get the ending to end the way it did.



Spoiler



the end where Alfred sees bruce in the cafe, is he alive or was that what he would have liked to see. that bit confused me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw it yesterday with the wife and I have to say, enjoyed every damn minute of it.  Had a few things spoiled for me ahead of time but it was still intense seeing them play out.



Spoiler



I can't see them doing a Robin movie being that Blake's name is Robin and that would kind of be a give-away as to who "Robin" is...but I can definitely see a Nightwing spin-off or even a Batman Beyond type deal where Bruce helps Blake along.  I mean, Bruce Wayne was a goddamned ninja, literally, before he became Batman.  Blake needs some kind of training and Riddler and Penguin are still prime villains.

I also enjoyed Anne Hathaway quite a bit more than I expected to.  Wouldn't mind her getting a spin-off of her own, maybe to delve a little bit deeper into the Long Halloween storyline with the Falcone family...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 25, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why people are using spoiler tags, you shouldn't be reading this thread if you plan on seeing the movie. Anyway I feel like the Riddler could or would possibly turn out to be just another Joker if they were to utilise him in a Nightwing movie.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 25, 2012)

Flame said:


> i didnt like this movie much as TDK, still a good movie tho. i feel some things were forced to get the ending to end the way it did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that was real. Bruce Wayne lives. In one of the previous scenes, Fox learns that Bruce fixed the autopilot on the Bat, i.e. He wasn't in it when it flew the bomb away, it was being autopiloted. Bruce chose to let Batman "die", and the only two who know the truth are Fox and Alfred. 

My flaw with that part of the movie is this: in the scene where the engineers or whatever they were tell Fox the autopilot was fixed, how did they retrieve the Bat? It was attached to the nuclear bomb when it went off, there's no way it could have survived. Possibly there was more than one of the vehicle (there were more tumblers in Fox's private place), and bruce applied the patch to them all, but if so, why would Bane's men not take the extra Bats as well as the extra tumblers?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt like this movie much as TDK, still a good movie tho. i feel some things were forced to get the ending to end the way it did.
> ...



It's ambiguous for sure, but being that the bat was in the air and the bomb was carried underneath it's possible the concussion from the blast could have thrown the vehicle before the blast itself could envelope it.  Who knows...  I won't let that take away from my enjoyment of the movie though, especially considering the crazy plotholes comics tend to get away with.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe Bruce hid another bat in the Batcave?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow I guess am the only one who hated Anne Hathaway as Catwoman.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 26, 2012)

The way the story tied the loose end on the black knight saga was great. Bane was ok-ish although i feel they gave too much importance to this character when as far as i remember from Batman, the animated series, he was more of steroid pumped bodyguard.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 26, 2012)

donaldgx said:


> The way the story tied the loose end on the black knight saga was great. Bane was ok-ish although i feel they gave too much importance to this character when as far as i remember from Batman, the animated series, he was more of steroid pumped bodyguard.



He's quite important in the comics (well, at least in the '90s) as he frees everybody from arkham asylum then breaks batmans back and puts him out of commission for a year. It's in the Knightfall books, its a great read if you see the graphic novels anywhere. Besides there not being any venom, its probably the best rendition of the character outside of the comics so far.







Overall I think I liked TDK better but it was still a really good movie, with a great ending - its nice to see Bruce finally get some peace in his life. Anne Hathway did a good job with her part, but I won't consider her catwoman  - that still goes to Batman Returns for me as doing a better job with the character. I know they were trying to go with the more modern good at heart catwoman, but it just didn't mesh with me.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the biggest part that bugged me was the fact that Bruce got back from some middle eastern prison to Gotham like it was nothing.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 26, 2012)

Since the title of the topic clearly says SPOILERS, I'll avoid spoiler tags as they make reading a topic difficult.

Okay, so what was the deal with the scar on Talia's back that they took the time to highlight on her while she was in bed with Bruce? In the comics, she has a scar on her arm from when Bruce cuts the two other ninjas during his training to throw off Ra's, and she was one of the two that got cut. And that scene is in Batman Begins. I even went back and checked. He cuts two other ninja's on their arm. But that doesn't match where the scar on her is in Rises.

Second, the plot of the movie is "any one can be Batman". They reiterate multiple times that Bruce isn't Batman. Batman is Batman. Anyone can be Batman. I liked the idea of John Blake being the next Batman the movie kept hinting at. Then they reveal his name is Robin. Yet when he visits the bat cave, the way he moves and reacts to the discovery is very similar to the scene of Bruce discovering it in Batman Begins. Is he Robin or the next Batman? This bugs me.

And lastly, wtf to the Bat. It's mode of remaining in the air, is 2 large spinning blades underneath the vehicle. This seems quite easy to simply shoot down. Like with the giant freaking tanks they were shooting at him with at the end.

But all in all, I loved the movie. Especially Crane as the "judge" who passes sentences to those who were in power before.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jul 26, 2012)

It was pretty good I guess, about on par with TDK. Though I'm never really impressed by comic movies as I feel they always fall short compared to the comics they're based on.

In this case there were a few things that I thought were just kinda dumb. The bat was pretty lame. Like jumpman17 mentioned, it didn't look like it would've been all that hard to shoot down. It seems like it was just there to look cool for the audience. Another thing is I thought the ending came about too fast. Bane just gets shot and then five minutes after it's revealed that Miranda is Talia, she's already dead, and then five minutes later the movie's over. And the whole part with Alfred was clearly coming from the moment he talked about the scenario. Also the whole finding out his first name is Robin part at the end just seemed silly. I think it would've been better to find out his name was Richard/Dick, but I guess they were just trying to make the reference more obvious; although with Anne Hathaway's character they didn't actually call her Catwoman they just named her Selina Kyle and gave her some cat-ear shaped goggles.

All that aside, with the exception of Hathaway, I thought all the actors did a pretty bitchin' job. Best since Jack Nicholson in Burton's Batman IMO.




Hyro-Sama said:


> Wow I guess am the only one who hated Anne Hathaway as Catwoman.


You are not alone, I thought she was pretty awful. TBH I would rather it have been Halle Berry; at least she would've been hot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 26, 2012)

Actinopterygian Melospiza said:


> It was pretty good I guess, about on par with TDK. Though I'm never really impressed by comic movies as I feel they always fall short compared to the comics they're based on.
> 
> In this case there were a few things that I thought were just kinda dumb. The bat was pretty lame. Like jumpman17 mentioned, it didn't look like it would've been all that hard to shoot down. It seems like it was just there to look cool for the audience. Another thing is I thought the ending came about too fast. Bane just gets shot and then five minutes after it's revealed that Miranda is Talia, she's already dead, and then five minutes later the movie's over. And the whole part with Alfred was clearly coming from the moment he talked about the scenario. Also the whole finding out his first name is Robin part at the end just seemed silly. I think it would've been better to find out his name was Richard/Dick, but I guess they were just trying to make the reference more obvious; although with Anne Hathaway's character they didn't actually call her Catwoman they just named her Selina Kyle and gave her some cat-ear shaped goggles.
> 
> ...



I loved Hathaway as Catwoman. As soon as she put the suit on she had the character locked down. I instantly thought of Catwoman from Arkham City. Sure she had the nice attitude, but she became a huge bitch when she was in the suit.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 26, 2012)

Just saw it today, went from tearing up near the ending to a full blown smile a few minutes later. Such an epic movie and great way to end the trilogy.

Literally have nothing bad i could say about the film

Also glad i can FINALLY surf the internet without worries


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jul 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I loved Hathaway as Catwoman. As soon as she put the suit on she had the character locked down. I instantly thought of Catwoman from Arkham City. Sure she had the nice attitude, but she became a huge bitch when she was in the suit.


idk, it had less to do with the way she portrayed the character and more with Hathaway herself. Catwoman is supposed to be sexy and seductive, and Hathaway just...isn't. Not to say she isn't good looking, but just not in the same way catwoman is supposed to be. Now Michelle Pfeiffer; she was a damn good catwoman.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

SifJar said:


> My flaw with that part of the movie is this: in the scene where the engineers or whatever they were tell Fox the autopilot was fixed, how did they retrieve the Bat? It was attached to the nuclear bomb when it went off, there's no way it could have survived. Possibly there was more than one of the vehicle (there were more tumblers in Fox's private place), and bruce applied the patch to them all, but if so, why would Bane's men not take the extra Bats as well as the extra tumblers?



From what I remember, Bruce fixed the program error that was plaguing all the Bats (the one he was using, any others that existed, and any others used afterwards). 

Anyways, I really, really loved this movie. Everything, for the most part, just came together. I liked the plot, the characters (Anne Hathaway made a great Catwoman, but Tom Hardy's Bane just knocked it out of the park. I was surprised by just how much I ended up liking the character. I would even put him up there with Ledger's Joker.), the whole shebang. There were a few little nitpicks here and there, but they're minor and don't drag the film down.

I'm sad we won't be seeing any more Nolan Batman movies, but this is a fine note to end on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 26, 2012)

Actinopterygian Melospiza said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I loved Hathaway as Catwoman. As soon as she put the suit on she had the character locked down. I instantly thought of Catwoman from Arkham City. Sure she had the nice attitude, but she became a huge bitch when she was in the suit.
> ...



Pfeiffer was terrible. Granted she took Catwoman herself, and it fit in the Burton movies, but it was just too dark and she portrayed Catwoman as faaar too evil.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Jul 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Actinopterygian Melospiza said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Well agree to disagree I suppose   , but I think the best description I've heard to describe Hathaway in this movie is she's a "neutered catwoman."


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a bit confused on the whole "Robin" thing from the movie.  I think I was caught up in the fact that Batman "died", I wasn't paying 100% attention, and next I see is Blake grabbing luggage from this lady and she says "Robin?  I like that name, you should keep it."  or somehting like that.  I missed maybe the ten seconds before that.

And what bugs me is that I could DEFINITELY see Blake playing a Batman Beyond sort of thing (I know this was Nolan's last film in the series, but I feel like it could almost be spun off by someone else).  But the fact that he's Robin...  gah.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I'm a bit confused on the whole "Robin" thing from the movie.  I think I was caught up in the fact that Batman "died", I wasn't paying 100% attention, and next I see is Blake grabbing luggage from this lady and she says "Robin?  I like that name, you should keep it."  or somehting like that.  I missed maybe the ten seconds before that.
> 
> And what bugs me is that I could DEFINITELY see Blake playing a Batman Beyond sort of thing (I know this was Nolan's last film in the series, but I feel like it could almost be spun off by someone else).  But the fact that he's Robin...  gah.



Robin was his actual first name (which would make his actual name Robin John Blake), but he didn't use it because it's kind of embarrassing for a guy. His legal documents would still have it, though, and that's where the social worker read it from.

It's a fun little gag with the Batman mythology and not much more beyond that; the ending made it pretty clear that he's taking on the mantle of Batman.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit confused on the whole "Robin" thing from the movie.  I think I was caught up in the fact that Batman "died", I wasn't paying 100% attention, and next I see is Blake grabbing luggage from this lady and she says "Robin?  I like that name, you should keep it."  or somehting like that.  I missed maybe the ten seconds before that.
> ...



See how much not paying attention for five seconds can make you miss?  Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't like the way they NEVER mentioned The Joker throughout the whole movie.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...



Ya, she said "You should use your real name". Kind of weird though that he wasn't a Greyson.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 26, 2012)

Etkar.H said:


> I didn't like the way they NEVER mentioned The Joker throughout the whole movie.



The movie skipped ahead 8 years. Why would they mention him?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Etkar.H said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't like the way they NEVER mentioned The Joker throughout the whole movie.
> ...



Well I do agree to an extent since you never know what happens to him, you just assume he's put in Arkham or something. Even if it's just a newspaper some guy's holding up or something.

But it's not a huge gripe.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to watch it this monday for my birthday, looking forward to it. I'm not going to even read the replies atm, hate it to read spoilers.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that Anne Hathway's character in the movie isn't bad per se, but is bad if its supposed to be catwoman. You never doubt for a second that shes ultimately good and will end up with Bruce. Where in the comics, while she is ultimately good she has a much more conflicted personality and relationship with batman. That's why I think Michelle Pffiers version in Batman Returns was much better.

As for the whole Robin thing,the name is obviously meant to be just a quick joke, and he is meant to take over, much like the original Robin/Nightwing does in the comics for a while. If his name was grayson it would be obvious, but then again there have also been five Robins in the comics, so it doesn't really matter what his name is. (Dick Grayson, Jason Todd, Tim Drake, Stephanie Brown, and currently Damian Wayne).


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 26, 2012)

What's with the hate on Hathaway?

I admit that I was expecting her to be a poor Catwoman based on other roles she has been in, but as soon as she made that face and started talking after she was busted for stealing those pearls, I knew she would be just dandy.
And she was.
It definitely reminded me of Arkham City's Catwoman, like someone else has mentioned.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 27, 2012)

pubert09 said:


> What's with the hate on Hathaway?
> 
> I admit that I was expecting her to be a poor Catwoman based on other roles she has been in, but as soon as she made that face and started talking after she was busted for stealing those pearls, I knew she would be just dandy.
> And she was.
> It definitely reminded me of Arkham City's Catwoman, like someone else has mentioned.



I know man. And just saying , I could totally fap to her character.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 28, 2012)

On the "Robin" thing,

As was mentioned before, it was merely a nod to "Robin - The Boy Wonder" that Blake's name was Robin.  There are a couple of parallels between "Robin" and Robin though (and Bruce Wayne too for that matter...), most obviously the fact that all were orphans.  Also the fact that Bruce Wayne took care of him as a boy, though in TDKR unknowingly via his foundation.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 28, 2012)

Bruce Wayne uploaded a new commit to github. That's how the Bat's autopilot was distributed.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> [...]Also the fact that Bruce Wayne took care of him as a boy, though in TDKR unknowingly via his foundation.



Mind = blown


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2012)

I disliked how this and the last movie were named almost the same thing. Minor, but aggravating when talking about it. 
I also disliked how this and the last have been focusing about the villain. People came away from both movies focusing on the villains. 
TDK was about the joker, not batman. There was no character development at all for batman in this or TDKR (except when he climbs out of the pit lol) 
Also what was up with bruce being a recluse for the first 1/4 and in prison for another 1/2? I was so bored with batman being absent for so long. eh. 

Its not a bad movie in the least, i just dont think it lives up the the hipe from TDK, and what everyone without a film critical bone in their bodies is spewing all over the internet, as they blindly praise TDKR.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> [...]
> Also what was up with bruce being a recluse for the first 1/4 and in prison for another 1/2? I was so bored with batman being absent for so long. eh.
> [...]



I think the point of that was to build hype for him when he's kicking ass in the end of the movie.  He's gone for so long, then out of nowhere is back.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 28, 2012)

inorite?
Like Alien and Aliens
or
Die Hard and Die...Harder
or
Batman and Batman...Returns and Batman...Forever?

I'm not sure what is meant by "People came away from both movies focusing on the villains"
It's a popcorn movie.  It seems fact that it's the closest a popcorn movie can come to a real drama has presented some unrealistic expectations regarding its story and content.  Where was the character development in The Avengers?

Batman Begins: Who is Bruce Wayne and how did he come into being Batman?
The Dark Knight: At what lengths will Batman go to catch a criminal who has pushed him to question what he will and will not do to protect Gotham?
The Dark Knight Rises: Can an aging and broken Bruce Wayne rise to challenge a terrorist bent on the destruction of Gotham and find the will to put on the mask once more?

I think that buying into any sort of hype ahead of a film release is what kills enjoyment for the viewer.  I enjoyed Batman Begins.  It was an interesting way to "reinvent" Batman on the big screen.  I enjoyed The Dark Knight.  Ledger was definitely a huge part of that movie, but for me, Harvey Dent/Two-Face has always been one of my favorite characters in seeing how the evil and corruption can warp a good man.  TDK also showed us a Bruce Wayne who really wasn't sure if he could do it anymore and his want to find someone else who could.  I enjoyed The Dark Knight Rises.  It ties quite neatly into the previous two movies.  Hardy did quite well with Bane and the way Bane and Thalia/LoS were tied together was satisfying, imo.  Christian Bale _is_ Bruce Wayne.  By far, the best portrayal of Wayne to date in being both the billionaire playboy and the dark knight.  Keaton was a decent Batman and Kilmer was actually a passable Wayne, but Christian Bale is both.  Michael Caine being under-used was really the only "negative" thing I have to say about TDKR.  Honestly, I would've like to see Alfred welcome Blake to the Batcave and say something like "I thought we might start with a little base-jumping"...credits...  

I didn't go into any of these movies expecting them to be epic or even as good as the last.  Just wanted to see where the story went and how these characters were translated to film.


TL;DR
I think we got the best Hollywood could give us as far as a trilogy of movies tying together Batman: Year One, The Long Halloween/Dark Victory, Knightfall, and The Dark Knight Returns...
If only we could get a proper Death and Return of Superman film...


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally watched it and out of the three story-wise I thought this was the best. The pacing was also very good.

The only two things I didn`t like all that much but admittedly were already established through the previous Nolan films were the design of Batman, the Batmobile and Bat(wing). I still think all those look atrocious! Also I think some more iconic movements of Batman, like gliding and grappling were sadly not used much, which I think is a shame, since the visuals are imo a very crucial part of enjoying Batman media!

But this is MASSIVE nitpicking! A great movie and an amazing end to this great trilogy!!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 1, 2012)

Really enjoyed myself, great ending to this good trilogy. I didn't like the villain though, Bane is just so much less cool than the Joker IMHO.
But storywise an amazing performance again from Nolan, just decent and it all fits. Also really glad Batman isn't dead after all! He deserves so much better.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Really enjoyed myself, great ending to this good trilogy. I didn't like the villain though, Bane is just so much less cool than the Joker IMHO.


AWWEEE dude! 
i know its your opinion and this is mine lol 
but i guess i just like the actor alot too, but i thought bane was bad ass.


----------



## Koolestplay (Aug 2, 2012)

It's just awesome!, i loved the movie has a lot of emotions, I think Nolan succeeded in making another movie as cool as The Dark Knight.
I loved Catwoman!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 2, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Really enjoyed myself, great ending to this good trilogy. I didn't like the villain though, Bane is just so much less cool than the Joker IMHO.
> But storywise an amazing performance again from Nolan, just decent and it all fits. Also really glad Batman isn't dead after all! He deserves so much better.



If they killed Batman, they would have went against pretty much all the comics. Batman keeps fighting even when he's like 60.

I think the reason you liked Joker more insatead of Bane is because Joker has no story at all. He's a mysterious character who is Batman's greatest enemy. His personality and everything is just fucked that it attracts the viewer. Who is this guy? What is his purpose? Pretty much, anybody can add their own story the Joker and it sounds believable.

With Bane, it's a guy who was trained by the League of Assassins who was not happy as a child and shit. There's not a whole lot of interpretation of who he is. Honestly, the only redeeming quality about Bane is his strength, and the fact that he breaks Batman's back, the only criminal ever to literally destroy the bat.....for a little bit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoyed myself, great ending to this good trilogy. I didn't like the villain though, Bane is just so much less cool than the Joker IMHO.
> ...



Bane here is a pretty interesting character though, especially compared to Batman. I mean they were both trained by and were members of the same organization. They each have a view of bringing retribution (or reckoning) to Gotham. Bane could easily be a twisted version of Batman to some extent. He's almost like Wayne if he chose to carry out the League's mission.

The Joker was a great character too though, he had no character but that was the point. He was supposed to represent a force or drive more than anything else. He was the crux of Batman, he stood against everything he stood for, and tried to break Batman emotionally. In the movie at least he did kinda succeed. I mean he killed that chick (her name is eluding me), made Batman kill Dent, and had him become a shut in and out of commission for about 8 years. That's pretty bad.

I thought the series had some great villains, although the Scarecrow was just a glorified lackey. It's funny to see him in all the movies but he was never built up as a villain. Fortunately Ra's was a pretty good baddy.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2012)

I loved the previous two films so much however this film was good but nothing great.

It was fairly predictable with its plot, twists and even dialogue (which felt very forced, like they tried their best to get loads of quotes).  Bane was ok, I expected more to be done with him but whatever.  It didn't help that the fight sequences were poorly done...but then they always have been with this trilogy. For me he was the least interesting out of Ras and Joker.  Thomas Hardy did play him really well and I liked his voice even though it was the wrong accent. People should check him out in Bronson, fucking great movie.

Feel just so underwhelmed by it, I wasn't exactly immensely excited by the trailers but then I wasn't with the others either.  Catwoman was good though, that was a surprise. Bale was pretty meh in this, at times he felt like a bit player but then I guess that was the point, you know he inspired people to become more of what they could be so he wasn't needed etc...even though he ended up saving the day.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean he killed that chick (her name is eluding me)


Rachel Dawes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got back from watching the film now.



Spoiler



Although I do think it was a good film there were several things that really bugged me about it. Firstly I thought the effect on Bane's voice sounded far too artificial, like when someone dubs over dialogue and it sounds out of place. That kind of removed me from the movie every time he spoke.

Also I think Bane was kind of squandered as a character and had nowhere near the amount of memorable scenes that the Joker had in the dark knight. His most interesting scenes were the stadium scene and the prison break scene, everything else was kind of meh. 

One of my biggest gripes were the two fight scenes between Bane and Batman, there was just nothing to them really and had no good real memorable sequences. Sure Nolan is trying to base the trilogy in reality without going over the top, but after each fight I thought "seriously is that it?" Hardly the epic showdown I was expecting. And I think the abrupt way Bane was killed just completely sucked and was a cop out.

Lastly I hated the two big plot holes in the movie. Namely Batmans escape from the prison firstly. As far as anyone can tell it was based in the middle east someplace, even though you get no real information about it, ok fine. But he escapes and in like the very next scene he is back in Gotham talking to Catwoman. How the hell did he get back to Gotham, a city under siege which is completely closed off from someplace in the middle east with no resources (he is broke) and no apparent help? That really irked me.

But my biggest gripe is with the nuclear explosion at the end and his escape from it. Ok so they try and explain it with the autopilot and stuff, but you see him still flying the Bat with five seconds to go and earlier they say the nuke has a blast radius of six miles. Even with autopilot how the fuck did he get six miles away from the blast in five seconds? Its impossible. Also what about the fallout and stuff? The nuke clearly didn't detonate underwater or anything, you see a huge mushroom cloud, so are they saying that the blast didn't effect Batman or Gotham at all? Urgh.

Anyway other than the beginning having bad pacing I did enjoy the film. I actually liked what they did with Robin, I didn't care much for the twist it was kind of the most standard twist they could have thought up and I think that it just ultimately took away from Bane more than it gave to the movie.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

The dark knight still has my heart stolen. But i did really enjoy this movie it was nice to see a conclusion to an epic series of batman movies. 
Personally though, while i loved the portrayal of bane and expanding more on the league of shadows, the one thing I was hoping for before I found out bane would be the enemy in this movie, was for the riddler to be the main enemy. 
While I love the joker to death, the riddler is my close second for amazing batman supervillans. And with the way the dark knight series of movies was portrayed, i think the riddler would have made for a mind blowing charecter.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 3, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I just got back from watching the film now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you fall asleep during the opening? That was the greatest scene in the entire movie. Moreover, what did you think of Anne Hathaway's performance?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from watching the film now.
> ...



Five minutes of decent action at the start, an hour (plus) of overly long build up after. That as I said is bad pacing. 

Anne Hathaway was ok, but the film could have been just as good if she was omitted from it completely.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 3, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...




Ah-ha! I knew I wasn't the only one.


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Aug 3, 2012)

To those that actually watched the movie, did they hint at a sequel?


----------



## Nebz (Aug 3, 2012)

AudibleAdvent said:


> To those that actually watched the movie, did they hint at a sequel?


It leaves off with a possibility but IIRC Chris Nolan said he's done with the series and I personally don't think anyone will pick it up from where he left it.

Time to wait for the next reboot


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Nebz said:


> AudibleAdvent said:
> 
> 
> > To those that actually watched the movie, did they hint at a sequel?
> ...


I hope it can follow in the footsteps of the dark knight and continue to portray batman in the correct manor. I would really rather see more d.c universe movies though... besides just batman. I would be interested if they continued on robins legacy i guess, but i like teen titans robin more  I want live action teen titans movie!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 3, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > AudibleAdvent said:
> ...



I was thinking that.  A Teen Titans movie would be pretty awesome, But I honestly think that Robin would be the only believable one out of all of them.  Everyone else would need too much CGI and costume effects.  But who knows.

I can see more of a Batman Beyond sort of thing happening.  That would be pretty epic.  Then again, you run into the problem of needing someone (and someone GOOD) to pickup where Nolan left off.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 3, 2012)

Personally, my biggest hype for a teen titans movie would be the portrayl of Deathstroke/Slade. Deathstroke is freaking cool. 
I do think your right though, itd be very hard to take the movie seriously. 
Best show ever though i still watch it on boomerang.
Like i said, there is a decent ammount of dc heroes/villans i would love to see more movies of.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2012)

Nolan is done with Batman, I think they said they want more but that probably means a low quality reboot that only banks in on the name.

I would say I'd want more DC movies but it hasn't exactly been easy for them. The only success in recent years is Batman. The Superman reboot flopped, Green Lantern was horrible. I mean Man of Steel comes out next year which may be good and then a Justice League movie in 2014 (citation needed) but they aren't able to pump out quality franchises like Marvel has with Thor, Captain America, the Hulk, and Iron Man (not to mention the Guardians of the Universe or whatever they're called which is getting a movie).

I mean if they get a director as competent as Nolan and a decent cast a reboot might be interesting but I doubt it.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 3, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> But my biggest gripe is with the nuclear explosion at the end and his escape from it. Ok so they try and explain it with the autopilot and stuff, but you see him still flying the Bat with five seconds to go and earlier they say the nuke has a blast radius of six miles. Even with autopilot how the fuck did he get six miles away from the blast in five seconds? Its impossible. Also what about the fallout and stuff? The nuke clearly didn't detonate underwater or anything, you see a huge mushroom cloud, so are they saying that the blast didn't effect Batman or Gotham at all? Urgh.


I don't remember the bit where he was flying it with 5 seconds to go, but I'm sure you're right and if so, that's a bit of a flaw I agree. But your point about the fallout: This was a nuclear *fusion* bomb, not a nuclear *fission* bomb (like current nuclear bombs), and nuclear fusion doesn't have involve radioactive materials. So there is no fallout of radiation. At least, that's my understanding of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2012)

SifJar said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > But my biggest gripe is with the nuclear explosion at the end and his escape from it. Ok so they try and explain it with the autopilot and stuff, but you see him still flying the Bat with five seconds to go and earlier they say the nuke has a blast radius of six miles. Even with autopilot how the fuck did he get six miles away from the blast in five seconds? Its impossible. Also what about the fallout and stuff? The nuke clearly didn't detonate underwater or anything, you see a huge mushroom cloud, so are they saying that the blast didn't effect Batman or Gotham at all? Urgh.
> ...



With movies like this, there will be plot holes. But it's a popcorn movie, it isn't meant for deep analysis. It's more so the point of the scene that matters than nitpicking exactly how the scene ended. It was meant to show that people thought Bruce/Batman was dead and that he sacrificed himself saving the city. He became the symbol people needed, so on and so forth.

I just see people complaining a lot about minor logic holes that don't really matter in the end when they are meant to be significant to the plot or characters. I don't even know why people would pick apart fucking Batman so much. He's notorious for having deus ex machina as his best weapon.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 4, 2012)

Nolan also said he was done after The Dark Knight...
I think if the price is right and the story is good (a Batman Beyond type deal with Bruce training Blake would be beyond good enough) he'd be back.  Christian Bale and Anne Hathaway have already stated that they'd be up for more if the same people were involved and JGL seems like he's up for anything.

So while Nolan says he's done, I'm not inclined to believe that.  I also think that should they move on without him he would still be involved as a producer/writer and that Jonah Nolan and/or David Goyer would be more than capable (and familiar with the production and cast) to pull off a decent movie.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Aug 5, 2012)

How many people realized after watching this movie that they recycled Inception's cast in this film, besides Leonardo  and a few other people?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Nebz (Aug 5, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> How many people realized after watching this movie that they recycled Inception's cast in this film, besides Leonardo  and a few other people?


It was a Nolan flick so I sorta expected it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Nolan#Recurring_collaborators  :3


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2012)

Nebz said:


> 10_0ARMY said:
> 
> 
> > How many people realized after watching this movie that they recycled Inception's cast in this film, besides Leonardo  and a few other people?
> ...



I kind of enjoy seeing actors/directors work together often.  Makes them seem like an acting company.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 5, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > 10_0ARMY said:
> ...


Same. I never really noticed anything of the sort until watching some of Joss Whedon's other works. Being a big Buffy and Angel fan, I went nuts seeing them in other projects. A lot of Directors do this but I seem to only pick up on the ones that fall into my favorite works....


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2012)

[M]artin said:


>



_"When we arrive at the party, Mr. Wayne, you have my permission to dine."_


----------



## chains_of_androm (Aug 6, 2012)

How does bane eat?


----------



## Clarky (Aug 7, 2012)

chains_of_andromeda said:


> How does bane eat?



with a knife and fork


----------



## Clarky (Aug 7, 2012)

jumpman17 said:


> Since the title of the topic clearly says SPOILERS, I'll avoid spoiler tags as they make reading a topic difficult.
> 
> Okay, so what was the deal with the scar on Talia's back that they took the time to highlight on her while she was in bed with Bruce?



looking at imdb i saw this

"Bane has a triangle shaped scar on the side of his head, most visible during the stock exchange scene. Miranda Tate has an identical scar on her back, noticeable during her love scene with Bruce, thus hinting at her membership in the League of Shadows and true identity as Talia"

hope that sheds some light on it, I never noticed Bane had a scar on his head either


----------

